# MacOS crash lors d'une seconde installation bootcamp (partitionnement)



## tholei (8 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour, sujet récurrent du forum manifestement : pépin bootcamp au niveau du partitionnement. Voici l'histoire :

Après avoir une première fois installé Win10 via Bootcamp (150Go alloué), j'ai décidé de faire machine arrière pour lui octroyer plus d'espace (genre 350, 400). Je retourne sous Mac, BootCamp assistant, suppression Windows (restaurer) : OK. Je récupére manifestement mon espace. (au total : 800 Go de libre sur mes 3To).

Seulement voilà, depuis lors, dès que je retente l'aventure,  :


au moment d'allouer l'espace pour la partition bootcamp, manifestement l'espace libre indiqué semble "oublier" que j'ai récupéré mes 150Go; seulement 650 de dispo d'indiqué.
et de toute façon, durant le partitionnement, crash-reboot pur et simple de macos.


j'ai fait tous les check avec diskutil, tout est sain (en session et en recovery mode).




```
diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         121.1 GB   disk0s2





/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         3.0 TB     disk1s2





/dev/disk2 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +3.1 TB     disk2

                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2

   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  2.3 TB     disk2s1

   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 282.5 MB   disk2s2

   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                652.6 MB   disk2s3

   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 MB     disk2s4

   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            14.9 GB    disk2s5

   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 14.9 GB    disk2s5s1
```


... HELP ??


----------



## tholei (9 Décembre 2020)

_Mise à jour :_
En réalité, je parviens à installer Boot Camp, *mais en baissant la taille de la partition*.

Je ne suis même plus sûr de mon observation concernant la taille disponible.

Voici ce que j'ai tenté jusqu'à maintenant : 


150 Go : OK
194 Go : OK
375 Go : KO
400 Go : KO
Mon DD est un Fusion Drive 3,12To.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir *tholei*

Il y a peut-être un ou plusieurs *snapshots* (instantanés *apfs* imageant des états passés de tel ou tel volume et verrouillant comme occupé tout l'espace de blocs correspondant à cette configuration du passé) => qui limitent en taille le rétrécissement du *Conteneur apfs*.

- passe une commande :​

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```

qui vérifie l'*apfs* du *Conteneur* et de ses *6* volumes. S'il y a des *snapshots* => ils seront mentionnés en cours de vérification.

Poste le retour.


----------



## tholei (9 Décembre 2020)

Hello,

merci du retour, voici la log :


```
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.50.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.50.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.50.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.50.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by storagekitd (1677.50.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.50.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-779BDF1556C6F688504E24FB29C75AFFABFCB91E701806FFFF35235E19914F1E)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobile (1677.50.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.50.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
```


----------



## tholei (9 Décembre 2020)

Autres informations : en vue de mettre en place le dualboot souhaité, je procède à des purges de fichiers en bonne et due forme depuis ces quelques derniers jours, pour retrouver de l'espace.
C'est dingue l'espace qu'on perd à backuper des backups de backups ^^


----------



## macomaniac (9 Décembre 2020)

Je n'ai pas vu de *snapshot* problématique à la vérification - celui-ci -->

```
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-779BDF1556C6F688504E24FB29C75AFFABFCB91E701806FFFF35235E19914F1E)
```

étant l'instantané su volume-Système *Macintosh HD* > monté au volume dédié *Update* qui s'en trouve renommé : *om.apple.os.update-...*⁩ => et qui sert au démarrage actuel du Mac.

Je te propose d'esquisser manuellement un reparrtitionnement > pour voir si ça passe > ou en cas d'échec quelle raison sera alléguée.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 2700g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

qui rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *2,7 To* > et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *400 Go* (théoriquement) en format *FAT-32*

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------



## tholei (10 Décembre 2020)

Hello,

Merci de ton retour. Néanmoins, avant que tu postes ta réponse, je suis parvenu hier à mettre en place un bootcamp de 299 Go alloué, sans plantage - ce qui me convient pour l'instant. Penses-tu que le test que tu me proposes peut être toujours fait (avec un autre nom de partition, (genre "_BOUTECAMPE_") ?

Merci dans tous les cas, très agréable de tomber sur une communauté aussi réactive et experte à la fois


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2020)

Si tu  as déjà une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *299 Go* => ma commande est sans emploi : tu n'as plus assez d'espace libre dans le *Conteneur apfs* pour ce test.


----------



## tholei (10 Décembre 2020)

Bon, merci dans tous les cas. Ceci dit pourquoi dis-tu que je n'ai plus assez d'espace pour une nouvelle partition de 400 Go ?










Et d'un autre côté, mes problèmes ne sont pas encore finis, puisqu'il m'est impossible de lire la partition APFS depuis windows, quand bien même j'avais lu que les drivers fournis par Bootcamp devaient le permettre. D'autres forums parlent cependant de situation dans lequel le contrôleur peut toutefois empêcher d'accéder aux partitions en APFS depuis Windows, drivers bootcamp ou pas.
Des pistes ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Décembre 2020)

Disons que créer une nouvelle partition de *400 Go* comme test serait juste avec moins de *500 Go* d'espace libre dans le *Conteneur*. Et sans objet => puisque tu as créé ta partition *BOOTCAMP*.

- Windows 10 ne reconnaît pas le format *apfs* d'Apple.​


----------

